# Arabian Cross With Feathering



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

I have always held an inherent love and respect for the arabian horse. Not only is this breed beautiful, but I also adore the personality. That being said I also have a love for the "feathering" present in some breeds of horses, such as the Fell Pony. Is there a cross-breed of arabian or similar with feathering or does anyone have suggestions of how to create such a breed? Thank you


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Even if you cross an Arabian with a breed with lots of feathering, you will not likely get much feathering on the foal. You would be more likely to get a draftier, heavier built Arabian who may not get much of the physical features of the Arabian. This is why you breed type to type to have a better chance to get what you would expect from a cross. Breeding is a gamble, and you cannot cross two very different breeds and expect or even hope to get the beauty and personality of an Arabian and get the feathering. Ony way to get that is to make a painting/drawing/sculpture of your vision of perfection 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Arabs are bred into a lot of other breeds. Arab/Fresians are beautiful! Also there are gypsy vanner/arab crosses out there....


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Hopefully you live in a dry climate. Mud and a lot of feathering could be really ucky! Actually, mud is ucky, period. 

Arabian x Haflinger? The cross should produce a horse suited to the discipline you ride. Crossing an Arabian with a feathered breed may or may not produce a feathered offspring...but mostly you want to breed for the best foal you can. : )


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I have an Arab/draft cross and she really doesn't have much feathering. Mind you, most of her draft blood is Percheron.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

I tend to agree that cross breeding is a [email protected] shoot, but any successful crosses would be appreciated (or not successful for laughs)


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

lillahimed said:


> I have always held an inherent love and respect for the arabian horse. Not only is this breed beautiful, but I also adore the personality. That being said I also have a love for the "feathering" present in some breeds of horses, such as the Fell Pony. Is there a cross-breed of arabian or similar with feathering or does anyone have suggestions of how to create such a breed? Thank you


 
You cannot create a 'new breed' by crossbreeding anything. New breeds take many generations, more horses than most of us can afford and more years to accomplish, than most of us will have on this earth. Very careful records must also be kept.

Oh of course, you can crossbreed anything you want, give it a cutesy name and hope that some will believe it to be a real breed, and take their money. You can even start a registry for this crossbreed, on your kitchen table if you want. But really, anyone who does this, is just scamming the public and taking their money. 

If you like feather, buy a feathered breed. There are only a few. Very few. Some with tufts are not considered a true feathered breed. Know that feather - true feather, is difficult to keep, even when breeding feather to feather. Crossbreeding a feathered breed to a non feathered breed, will often end up with enough to look untidy and not enough to be real feather.

Also, breeding a heavy horse to a very light horse, can end up with with nightmare conformation. We've seen it more than enough times, with the current fad of breeding so many light horses, to Friesians. It seldom works as we had hoped.

You can see a bit about feather here...

About Feather

Lizzie


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My friend has a 2yo arab/fresian colt. On paper, I was like 0.o? Why? I thought it would be a little funny looking thing.

In reality though, this colt is gorgeous! He's gorgeous! GORGEOUS! He's black, has moderate feathering, lovely mane and tail, well proportioned, a good bit lighter than a full Fresian, and has a lovely head. Shows what I know about breeding, and how right my friend was- I doubt this guy will ever be in want of a home assuming he trains up half as well as he looks.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I agree with featheredfeet . If you ant a horse with feathering buy one.
Those gypsy horses look like arabians somewhat and are refined.
I cant imagine what an arabian with feathering would look like trotting. IMO it would be very distracting.
Good luck what ever you decide. Shalom


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> I agree with featheredfeet . If you ant a horse with feathering buy one.
> Those gypsy horses look like arabians somewhat and are refined.
> I cant imagine what an arabian with feathering would look like trotting. IMO it would be very distracting.
> Good luck what ever you decide. Shalom




They are two opposite ends of the spectrum. Can you explain what you see as the same?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know of an Arabian/Friesen cross at my stable that inherited the feathering and long mane and tail. Gorgeous boy. However, as others have said, that was the luck of the draw and that particular breeding just happened to produce those traits. I hear what you're saying though, wanting your favorite characteristics all rolled into one. Unfortunately, Mother Nature doesn't see it that way.


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

I see Arabian crossed with Fresians all the time for sale on craigslist here. They are very pretty but thats all I really know about them, but then again the ones I've seen don't have much feathering...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Haflinger x Arab, not very much feather yet, but it may come, she is only 17 months old there.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Sharpie said:


> My friend has a 2yo arab/fresian colt. On paper, I was like 0.o? Why? I thought it would be a little funny looking thing.
> 
> In reality though, this colt is gorgeous! He's gorgeous! GORGEOUS! He's black, has moderate feathering, lovely mane and tail, well proportioned, a good bit lighter than a full Fresian, and has a lovely head. Shows what I know about breeding, and how right my friend was- I doubt this guy will ever be in want of a home assuming he trains up half as well as he looks.


How could a crossbred Friesian, have moderate feathering, when Arabs have none and Friesians are not considered a true feathered breed?

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry, but that is not feather. Haffies are also, not a feathered breed.

This is what one likes to see on a 13 month old feathered horse.










Lizzie


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I don't understand the definition of 'feathering' you're using. I read the site you linked on the first page (gorgeous pictures!), but still don't get what the difference between 'real' feathers like gypsies and supposedly not 'real' feathers like Freisians, Halfies, etc. When I say it, I mean any horse with lots of long fluffy long hair around their fetlocks, sometimes so much that it's growing and covering everything from the knees and hocks down. When I do a search for feathered breeds of horses, I get Freisians, Shires, Gypsies, Clydes, Halfies and more.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Haffies are not feather? Just fluffy?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Wait... So the slight 'feathering' (as everyone calls it) on the backs of my Percheron cross's legs is in fact not feathering? I've always been told it's light feathering.

Everything I read about them says they have "little to no feather" or "slight feathering" (as a general Percheron description). So, sure they don't have full feathering, but surely it's some kind of feather? Wikipedia describes feathers as 'longer hair growing on the lower legs and fetlocks of a horse." What my mare's got is definitely substantially longer hair on her lower legs/fetlocks.

(sorry if that comes across as snitty. Genuinely curious!)


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

OK. There are actual feathered breeds and horses which have little tufts or feather at the fetlock. Does that make sense?

Feather is recessive and we believe, not the same gene which causes heavy manes and tails. Once lost, it takes several generations of breeding heavily feathered to heavily feathered, to get it back and even then, it doesn't always happen.

There are also different types of feather. Silky, woolly and coarse. Silky feather, most treasured by the Gypsies, is delicate and some horses shed it seasonally. Woolly and coarse feather, is most easy to keep, once grown. 

Lizzie


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking at the examples Lizzie posted, would it be safe to assume that "true feathering" starts closer to the knee rather than fetlock? I'll be the first to admit I don't know a darn thing about draft type breeds. I've heard the term "feathering" used to describe anything that is more than the standard tuft you get on light horse breeds and I judt assumed it was correct terminology. If it isn't then then I've just learned something new. What I would be interested to know is if there is a name for the friesan style fetlock hair. ETA: just saw your post Lizzie. Phone is a little slow on the uptake. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay... So true feathers, obviously, are the Clyde style feathers. Start farther up the leg, go all the way around, cover the hoof. Impossible to keep clean (LOL)

The fetlock tuft... Is there a different name for it? Just 'Fetlock Tuft?' Would it be wrong to call them feathers, per se? I wouldn't mind calling them whatever, I just want to be correct in whatever I say.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

All horses have little tufts of hair on their fetlocks. Some more than others. Certainly one can call it hair, feather, tufts or whatever one likes. Most usually it just makes a horse look untidy. On my light horses I always shaved it off. 

In the last thirty or so years, I have seen Friesian breeders seemingly trying to keep what feather their horses have or breed to those with more. Years ago I had a friend who bred them and her horses had nowhere near the hair/feather on the feet, that I see today. 

Mostly in the US, we think of feathered breeds as Shires, Clydesdales, Gypsies and Drum Horses. To most, a Drum Horse must be a cross of a Gypsy with a Shire or Clydesdale. Or two Drums of course. Since most of us don't consider Friesians a true feathered breed, there is some discourse among those who favour one Drum Horse registry over the one which allows Friesians as part of the Drum Horse. 

Lizzie


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

@FeatherdFeet, I'm not looking to scam people or buy into any fads. I am simply wondering if ANYONE ELSE has had any luck with cross breeding these to achieve my desired look. Furthermore I realize you cannot create a new breed from only a few hybrid matings (it was an expression).


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

And I really do wish mother nature would see eye to eye with me on this one. I mean, could you imagine how lovely an arabian with feathering and an extremely thick main and tail would be?!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I really didn't think you were out to scam anyone, but just saying that is what often happens when some decide to make 'new breeds'.

If I were you I'd stick to breeding purebreds. If you do decide to crossbreed, stick to like x like and then only after you've done a huge amount of homework in horses and breeding in general.

Lizzie


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah my family only breeds purebred arabs (and occasionally anglo arabs). I'm not too experienced in that area to be honest, but I had to hope!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I still say that the closest you will get to the horse you desire is a gypsy.
They have small refined heads , feathers and are more saddle type than the clydes and shires. They also are not as coarse as most drafts. Shalom


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> I still say that the closest you will get to the horse you desire is a gypsy.
> They have small refined heads , feathers and are more saddle type than the clydes and shires. They also are not as coarse as most drafts. Shalom


I do like gypsy vanners, but for my purposes, I would rather have an arab. Also I have never seen a gypsy with a refined head, beautiful coloring and feathers yes.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

IMO compared to the other drafts they do have refined heads. Like percherons.
They dont have the exotic heads of modern halter bred arabians. I have a couple of mares that are coarse for arabians yet if they were another breed would be refined. 
I think they resemble the modern welsh cobb with feathering and spots. 
That horse in Feathered feets avatar has a very nice head. Shalom


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

That is true. I just tend to be a fan of lighter breeds. And really and truly quite a few arabians are too typey for my taste (usually due to poor breeding). Hence I usually go for polish arabs.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Donald. Yes Playboy has a pretty head.










There are several Gypsies with pretty heads though. He's not the only one.

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lillahimed said:


> And I really do wish mother nature would see eye to eye with me on this one. I mean, could you imagine how lovely an arabian with feathering and an extremely thick main and tail would be?!


Each to their own, but it really doesn't do anything for me when I try and picture it. My arabs have plenty of mane and tail, enough for them to fly huge flags when they are up:lol::lol: But adding feathers to the picture is plain wrong, as in a full set of draft feathers, nope, you have to have a certain 'butch' type of build to carry off hairy legs properly.

But as I say, we all have our own dream horses:wink:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I like feathering too, and I dont have a breed preference, but I would just go wiht a gypsy myself, or fresian. The breeds I gave you are being crossed with arabs now. I had no idea, either, lol...


----------

